
Bitcoin is 100x less secure than commonly believed - gregmac
http://bytemaster.github.io/update/2015/09/29/Bitcoin-is-100x-less-secure-than-commonly-believed/
======
nowprovision
Interesting theory, but in practice they just hack the next poorly written
"secure" PHP bitcoin exchange (they are like buses... not long to the next
one) than attempt this grand idea..

------
maxerickson
Is transaction censoring really a security compromise?

It's a serious operational issue, but are there a class of transactions that
make sense to block for $5,000 a day?

